# Artizan Designs



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

> *Artizan Designs* specializes in producing 28mm high metal figures, designed and produced to the highest possible standards.
> 
> The figures are of Historical subjects, our ranges include: World War Two, World War One,
> The Renaissance, The Vikings, The Carolingians, The Moors, The American West, Arthurian Dark Ages, and Pirates.
> ...


From the Arthurian Dark Ages are the Arthurian Command Unit, Carolingian Light Cavalry (I), and Viking Bondi Spearman.
























​
From World War One are Lawrence on Camel (not available in the U.S.), Camel Mounted Arab Irregular Commanders, 
















​
From Pirates are Juan Corso’s Buccaneers and a trio of Scurvy Dogs.
















​
From the Renaissance are a Landsknecht Regiment and Swiss Pikemen Marching (Unarmoured).
















​
From World War Two are U.S. Airborne 30 Cal. Teams, SAS Long Range Desert Group, French Foreign Legion, Deutsches Afrika Korps Panzergrenadiers, Italian SMG Team, and Soviet Scouts.
















































​
From among the dozens of Thrilling Tales characters are Nacht Jager Command, Mercenary Pilots, Eliza Stone, Father Sweeny, Big Joe and Co., and Long Arm of the Law.
















































​
From the Wild West are Banditos I, Doc Holliday & Wild Bill Hickock (the third is unidentified), 7th Cavalry with Carbines, Buffalo Soldiers with Pistols, Apaches with Rifles, and a Pony Express Rider (kneeling gunman unidentified)
















































​
*Useful Links*

*WWII Camo and Pattern Painting Guides*
*Contact Us*
*Special Offers*
*Latest Products*





Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great find. I Love the guy holding the crucifix!


----------

